# Homeopathic Treatment for Birds



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

John has provided me with a very useful little book on this subject that has some impressive case histories. If anyone wants information on the treatment and dosage for specific ailments please let me know!

Cynthia


------------------
_All beings are fond of themselves, they like pleasure, they hate pain, they shun destruction, they like life and want to live long. To all, life is dear; hence their life should be protected.

-Mahavira_


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, Cynthia!

I would love it!









PIGEONS FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Cynthia,

I, too, would be interested in getting the book. Could you post the name, author, publisher, and ISBN # for us here?

Terry Whatley


----------



## Pixie (Sep 26, 2002)

I have a copy of that book also it's great!I rehab injured wildlife and refer regularly to that book as astarting point for finding the right remedy.It's fantastic. -Pixie


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Me too!
Thanks,
Carl


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Oh yes, I'd love to get that book too... 
Does it have sort of treatments or just side things along with meds?

Mary









[This message has been edited by maryco (edited December 16, 2002).]


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Homeopathy deals with symptoms rather than diseases, so that is how the book tackles remedies. First it goes through symptoms and matches them to remedies eg for cases of collapse "where the bird is cold and barely breathing, gasping weakly, unable to even hold up its head give Carbo Veg 200, 1 dose every half hour." Then it lists the different remedies with the symptoms for which that remedy is indicated eg "Carbo veg: The bird is slow, quiet and cold. Eyes partly closed, 'doesn't care anymore'. This remedy is termed the corpse reviver, when used in high potencies. use for cases of food poisoning due to fish. Duration of action 60 days."

The best thing about homeopathic remedies is that they can perform wonders if you get them right but do no harm if you get them wrong!

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yet another senior moment, maybe, but I was sure that I had posted the book details here!

Anyway, it is called "Homeopathic Treatment for Birds" by Beryl M Chapman, published by
The C W Daniel Company Ltd of 1 Church Path, Saffron Walden, Essex CB10 1JP, England, $7.95 ISBN 0 85207 235 X

Cynthia


----------

